# Epson 3010E projector considerations



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all;

I'm looking at the new wireless Epson 3010E for my first projector. Cannot find it in their Calculator Pro site, though.

My viewing area is about 7' wide, the throw distance about 16' and there is a nice platform for the pj at about 9' height.

When I'm really stretching out my Natuzzi reclining sofa I find that I'm looking at a spot, i.e. the center of the screen at about 7'6". The height of the screen would be about 3'11".

Does this make any sense to you? If I sit more upright the screen should come lower - how far down can the pj handle it? Or should I just bolt a shelf to the wall at that 7'6" height?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd check out the manual to see if it will fit within your specifications. It usually takes a week or more for PJ Central to add pj's to their calculator after they review them. :T

Here's a link to the manual.


----------



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, Mech. Real helpful!


----------

